# RIP Lokey <3



## DakotaBean311 (Feb 20, 2010)

Our white shepherd passed away _May 2009_ from cancer. He was actually my dad's dog, but I miss his terribly. He was so calm and loving. Our walks together is what I miss the most! He was like our best friend. We had him for 5 years, adopoted him from a family who couldn't handle him! Our chow/german shepherd mix who we've had before we adopted him.. he was not the same for about 3 months after his death. Which is why we decided to get a german shepherd puppy! 
*RIP Lokey* _I hope you'll be waiting for me at the rainbow bridge I love you and we all miss you (including your pal Buddy)!_


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved boy. He was beautiful and I know he'd be happy knowing you've added another pup to your family. RIP Lokey.


----------



## DakotaBean311 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks !


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Lokey was a beautiful dog...such soulful looking eyes.


----------

